# Recommendations for a good toner?



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Nov 15, 2008)

Hey, I have combination skin with acne in the dry, cheek areas. Any recommendations for a good toner, hopefully one that's not too expensive? Thanks!


----------



## coachkitten (Nov 16, 2008)

I really like Neutrogena's No Alcohol toner.  I have combination skin and it works wonderfully.  It is around $6-7 I think.  I used to use Clinique's toner but it has so much alcohol in it that I found it super drying!


----------



## kimmy (Nov 16, 2008)

pure witch hazel is a pretty good toner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you can usually get it at drugstores for a dollar or two.


----------



## stacylynne (Jan 8, 2009)

I agree w/ kimmy witch hazel is really good, you also can make your own toner w/ witch hazel & tea tree oil.
On your acne spot only, try using organic apple cider vin. On acne only b/c it's very drying


----------



## alka1 (Jan 8, 2009)

I really like Paula's Choice Skin Balancing toner. I'm on my 4th bottle - can't live without it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's gentle and works well for acne-prone skin.


----------



## nightinggale07 (Mar 9, 2009)

I have similar skin and I use Thayer's Rose petal with Witch Hazel toner. It's so gentle and, at the same time, does some MAJOR cleanup. Seriously, it's worth it to at least try this stuff!


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 10, 2009)

If you could find it, Garnier - Fresh. It's in a green bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No alcohol in that toner so it won't harsh dry out your skin


----------



## Kayteuk (Mar 11, 2009)

LUSH- Breath of fresh air

Its really natural and smells like roses


----------



## Nancy.C (Mar 12, 2009)

I use Arbonne's Clear Advantage Toner.  It doesn't dry my skin out.  And it helps with the acne.  I use the lotion too.  I use an Anti-Aging wash before it so I don't get too dried out.  Acne and wrinkles-what a battle!

Click here for more information!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Yushimi* 

 
_If you could find it, Garnier - Fresh. It's in a green bottle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 No alcohol in that toner so it won't harsh dry out your skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Did they discontinue this? I cant find it anywhere


----------



## SnappySarzie (Mar 24, 2009)

I second the Neutrogena Alcohol Free Toner - although I've only been using it for the last 3 days, my skin feels lovely - will update if it breaks me out though.


----------



## Lollie (Mar 27, 2009)

I really like Breath of fresh air and Eau roma water from Lush. Not too expensive and they don't contain alcohol or any other agressive ingredient.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Apr 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nightinggale07* 

 
_I have similar skin and I use Thayer's Rose petal with Witch Hazel toner. It's so gentle and, at the same time, does some MAJOR cleanup. Seriously, it's worth it to at least try this stuff!_

 
is this widely available? TIA =)


----------



## HerShe (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stacylynne* 

 
_I agree w/ kimmy witch hazel is really good, you also can make your own toner w/ witch hazel & tea tree oil.
On your acne spot only, try using organic apple cider vin. On acne only b/c it's very drying_

 
I agree Dickenson's Witch Hazel Toner is great, its very cheap, has a very light consistency and has a no scent.


----------



## User49 (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi! I like either Clinique Anti Blemish toner (honestly how did I live without it!-it compleately cleared up my acne!) or Lancome do some nice ones that smell lovely and are better for more sensitive skin... x


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 9, 2009)

I have combination skin, and use neutrogena's pore refining toner...I have eczema, so my skin is very sensitive...I use it with no problems at all. Its definately my HG


----------



## aziajs (Apr 9, 2009)

Another vote for Dickinson's Witch Hazel.  You have to be careful where you buy it.  I went to Walgreens and it was $6.50 for a 16 oz. bottle.  I got the same bottle from Target for $2.50 AND it had a $1 off coupon on it as well.


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 9, 2009)

I really love the Biotherm one in the pink bottle.. it is alcohol free.  It is not really cheap, but I buy it in the giant bottles and it lasts me forever.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 15, 2009)

I have to agree with those who said witch hazel!


----------



## MacAtFirstSight (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been looking for a toner as well and reading this I think I'll try the witch hazel toner. thanks everyone who recommended them


----------



## kisou (Apr 16, 2009)

I agree with MACATFIRSTSIGHT!

I've been using products from Clinique and Neutrogena for a while now and while I love Clinique's face cleanser, the toner has always been super harsh for me. I'll try Witch Hazel when I run out of my current toner!


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 17, 2009)

clinique!!


----------



## joanbrent (Apr 18, 2009)

Another Neutrogena Alcohol Free Toner user here, alcohol does dry out the skin and strip away the skin’s natural oil. You want to remove extra dirt but retain moisture in your skin.


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

Kiehl's makes great toners.  They've got a ton for every different skin type, with or without alcohol.


----------



## MzzRach (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_pure witch hazel is a pretty good toner. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 you can usually get it at drugstores for a dollar or two._

 





  Witch Hazel is a wonderful toner.

I also really like Lush's tea tree toner.  Lovely.


----------

